# Cheese and coffee



## moresmoke (Mar 27, 2017)

IMG_5808.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Mar 27, 2017


















IMG_5809.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Mar 27, 2017





Smoked another round of cheese. Had a friend get some in Wisconsin on a business trip. Put ground coffee on a pizza pan with holes in the bottom, poured coffee on top of cheesecloth. Smoked 2 1/2 hours. Coffee is fantastic. I've read a lot on here about coffee smoking failure but the cold smoke for mine was great. Monterey Jack ghost habenero, 2 year aged cheddar, xtra sharp cheddar for the cheese variety. All with hickory.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks real good!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 16, 2017)

What did you choose for smoking wood??

Gary


----------



## okie362 (Jun 16, 2017)

He said hickory in the OP.


----------



## moresmoke (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes, all hickory. Im out of cheese now, sad day


----------

